# Save a old persons life this winter, cut a tree



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Each year the majority of power outages are a result of ice that is sitting on tree limbs that has a power line going through it. Usually the owners leave it up to the electric company to cut/prune the tree, but the power company cannot get every Bradford Pear in its path. The end result is power outage, elder person building fire or using indoor stove and ending up dying. I hear about 2-3 cases of this each year in my area.

So those that have trees and power lines going through them, hire someone to prune them. If you have an elder neighbor that cannot trim trees, help them if its safe for you to do so.

New home owners, don't plant trees right under power line paths.

Save a persons life indirectly this Season.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Why dont you put power lines in the ground instead? And by "you" I mean powercompanies and such. Or is it something that is happening, are you changing metods? Let the trees grow, trees are a good thing to have around in many ways.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

That is the question I ask myself why states still continue to put power lines above ground. I guess because of the cost as well as terrain. Newer, more fancier housing developments do put the utilities underground.

In Sweden, are all power lines underground?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

survival said:


> In Sweden, are all power lines underground?


basicly yes nowdays. Last was buried around a decade ago.

Exeptions are really high power kables, but they are above treehight, trees under them are reguarly cut down, and they are not that common. Even if I see them everday because I live kind of close (within 2 kilometers) to a hydro power plant (1260 GWH/year), but they never fail because of trees.

Another exeption is powerlines that powers minor walk/running roads in forests, close to were pepole live. Those have lights that have cables up in the air, and after a storm It takes 2 - 3 days before they work again after trees are cleared and so. No major problem for anyone.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We are blessed with underground utilities. Praise the Lord.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Some places it's nearly impossible or very cost prohibitive to run underground utility. Easier to cut the trees back from the lines. I'll use Austin Texas as an example. Most of the ground out there is solid rock once you get to around 6 or 8 inches deep. You would need heavy equipment and rock breakers to run a trench. Drives up the cost per foot of line which will eventually hit the customer where it hurts. Easier to bore pier holes into the rock and put up towers and poles than to trench out there.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Over head is cheaper, easier to repair and expand. Already enough gas, sewer,water, fiber optic and cable line to interfere with burying more. I'm sure you would be willing to pay all the extra cost to bury all the lines? I agree it sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Over head is cheaper, easier to repair and expand. Already enough gas, sewer,water, fiber optic and cable line to interfere with burying more. I'm sure you would be willing to pay all the extra cost to bury all the lines? I agree it sounds like a great idea.


Cheper for how long? they need to be reparied so much more often when in the air. We dont have gas in sweden, but really it is not a problem to put powerlines in the ground, they are not that big and there is space enought


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Swede,

Good idea on buried power lines, everyone knows that is a great idea and the preferred method in many areas. 

BUT, one (of many) differences of the US vs Sweden is we have a HUGE LAND MASS. I'm talking GIGANTIC. Our land is also as diverse as any country in the world. Hot, Cold, Mild, Humid, Dry, Rocky, Swampy, Mountainous, Sandy, Clay Soil, Rainy, Snowy, Hurricane prone, Tornado Prone, Blizzard Prone, Drought prone the list goes on. Burying every power line would be virtually impossible. 

But good idea... so keep them coming...on another note, do you have any suggestions as to what we should do with our muslimes or illegal ********?

Thanks
Your friend, Slippy


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Swede,
> 
> Good idea on buried power lines, everyone knows that is a great idea and the preferred method in many areas.
> 
> ...


Yes you are bigger but this is small money. You can afford roads in your big contry, and they surley must be so much more expensive. We also have a smaller population, about 9 million. And this was not much of an issue here. 

And come on, the US is a big nation, but not you are small compared to russia  (Russia 6,6 million sq mi, vs USA 3.80 million sq mi)

This is a wery doable thing. If I understand it correctly there are many unemployed in the states, you have a HUGE prisonpopulation, a HUGE military. There is no lack of menpower, not especially expensive. So just do it, the us have managed far greater and harder tasks then this right? 

And .. *******?


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I have friends in the power line industry and the cost of going underground is astronomical compared to overhead. Most new subdivisions go underground but running every line in the country this way is not financially feasible in any way shape or form. To give an example a friend of mine recently build a new acreage and they had to bring power about half a mile, to go overhead was around $10,000 and to go underground was $30 - $40,000. That is over only half a mile, add up the difference to start traversing a country as big as Canada or the US is not feasible and I wouldn't want it to be on my dollar that it happens whether through taxes or fees from the utility.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Yes you are bigger but this is small money. You can afford roads in your big contry, and they surley must be so much more expensive. We also have a smaller population, about 9 million. And this was not much of an issue here.
> 
> And come on, the US is a big nation, but not you are small compared to russia  (Russia 6,6 million sq mi, vs USA 3.80 million sq mi)
> 
> ...


I like you Swede, you're my kinda guy (except still trying to wrap my mind around your definition of socialism but that's for another time.

Your ideas are good but our government likes having many people unemployed. We also are discouraged to make those people work hard because we might hurt their feelings. So we give them money, food and places to live NOT to work.

We also do not expect our prison populations to do anything but lift weights, deal drugs and share secrets as to how to be better, stronger criminals when we let them out of prison. We would be mean to make them work.

******** are the people who we allow to sneak across our Southern Border and come to the USA. We give those people free food, free living, and extra money to come to our beautiful country.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

cdell said:


> I have friends in the power line industry and the cost of going underground is astronomical compared to overhead. Most new subdivisions go underground but running every line in the country this way is not financially feasible in any way shape or form. To give an example a friend of mine recently build a new acreage and they had to bring power about half a mile, to go overhead was around $10,000 and to go underground was $30 - $40,000. That is over only half a mile, add up the difference to start traversing a country as big as Canada or the US is not feasible and I wouldn't want it to be on my dollar that it happens whether through taxes or fees from the utility.


oh well, was not an issue here, not that many places in the world that have powerlines in the air anymore. But I get it, you cant afford it, cant do it because it costs money now and saves them later. Socialism FTW then, cause we see it longterm!  Did I get that right?

But seriously, if you have to live with constant poweroutages because you cant afford to put your powerlines in the ground... you .. hmmm... well, I dont know what to say. Surley you can do better? If not even a simple thing like this cant be done are you sure you have the best leaders money can buy?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I like you Swede, you're my kinda guy (except still trying to wrap my mind around your definition of socialism but that's for another time.
> 
> Your ideas are good but our government likes having many people unemployed. We also are discouraged to make those people work hard because we might hurt their feelings. So we give them money, food and places to live NOT to work.
> 
> ...


This migrationproblem is not only yours. We have a world were travel is kind of cheap, plenty of people in more or less despair with to little to do. Many try their luck getting somewere else and for good reasons, if they pull it of they can really improve their lifes. I do not have an answer to this problem Im sorry to say. And it is really not a bad thing that someone tries to improve their life, thats taking responiblity. But that dont mean that it is a good thing by and large, there are many aspects to consider.

But this is kind of off-topic i guess.

And this complaning about muslims.... you really should not whine to much about it. This is a pic from Kabul 1970, capital of afganistan before you guys decided to promote islamic teachings in the area & arm the talibans. At this point they were allied with the bad guys, soviets (yeah, they were actually bad, but they did some things right and it was their choise not yours).

https://www.google.se/url?sa=i&rct=...KkQjAyOntjTPPFXmehikuG-g&ust=1421523399923501

During 1960s all of middeleastern countries turned away from islam, inststead going socialistic or nationalist, or both. Well, couldnt have that now, so Saudi Arabi (your ally you know) has worked hard to promote islam (and a terrible form of it). Karma is a bitch and we all have it coming.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Swede,
Please understand that we have many many miles of power lines that ARE underground, just not 100%. 

And as far as the muslimes are concerned, those crazy bastards have been trying to take over the world since, well their ****** pedophile leader mohammed made up his socio-political ideology of world domination.

Muslimes want to convert or kill you for not being a believer in their socio-political ideology. (they also hate women and children) Those muzzies who want to convert you are not willing to kill you but they are willing to fund the muslimes that want you dead.

Watch out, I hear they like to rape cute little blond swedes and norwegians...or goats if available... Do not let them in your country.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Swede,
> Please understand that we have many many miles of power lines that ARE underground, just not 100%.
> 
> And as far as the muslimes are concerned, those crazy bastards have been trying to take over the world since, well their ****** pedophile leader mohammed made up his socio-political ideology of world domination.
> ...


we already have goats in our country...

I see it more like this, they act kind of like all powerhungry sociopaths have done throu history, and kind of often (not always) religion is their tool, and a powerful tool it is. they are absolutley dangerus and in a desperate situation & under a lot of pressure. They are also funded & aided by your trusty allies and their enemys are your enemys. Funny how that works.

Do you remeber the communists? They never really had a problem with muslims, even within their borders. Because they considered all religions to be a problem and dealth with them. They had the right attitude in that area, even if they went about it the wrong way. Here in sweden we are the least religious nation in the world, few goes to a church, we dont bless people or "the lord" and such. It is intereseting (and kind of creepy) to see how much superstition/religion guide your lifes. A swede that speaks about christ/god and such in a normal conversation are usually considerd slightly retarded and really not trusted. A man/woman that think that their life is guided by supernational beeings, or begs ( prays?) to a allknowing, all powerful beeing in the sky.. well.... that is not really someone you can depend on in a situation or a crisis 

There are always exeptions ofcourse


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> we already have goats in our country...
> 
> I see it more like this, they act kind of like all powerhungry sociopaths have done throu history, and kind of often (not always) religion is their tool, and a powerful tool it is. they are absolutley dangerus and in a desperate situation & under a lot of pressure. They are also funded & aided by your trusty allies and their enemys are your enemys. Funny how that works.
> 
> ...


I'll pray for you and your fellow citizens. I will also assure you I know many who pray often that I would trust and depend on in any situation or crisis.

May God Bless and Save the Swedes.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I'll pray for you and your fellow citizens. I will also assure you I know many who pray often that I would trust and depend on in any situation or crisis.
> 
> May God Bless and Save the Swedes.


And thank you, because I do think you mean it with a good heard  Still, I prefer to rely upon me & my fellow citizens. God helps he that helps himself is an old saying  We must depend on ourselfs when it comes to saving (from whatever danger/s that is in fasion at the given point), praying dont really cut it. 

For exampel, there is a tread here about someone that has lost loved ones in a traffic accident and ask for prayers. Thats not how a normal swede would act, instead they more likley would put pressure on a safer trafficsituation. Safer roads and such has been a priority for a while here, and we dont pray for them or for protection. We plan, build and educate... and behold:

The Economist explains: Why Sweden has so few road deaths | The Economist


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes, you are all perfectly behaved, socially concerned and bound well regulated citizens (blah blah blah)


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

oddapple said:


> Yes, you are all perfectly behaved, socially concerned and bound well regulated citizens (blah blah blah)


Thats the spirit! If someone else makes a point that things can be better, or take some pride in acomplishments, belittle them!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Those Yumppin Yimminies think about stuff sorta funny. lol We will pray for you Swede.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Thats the spirit! If someone else makes a point that things can be better, or take some pride in acomplishments, belittle them!


We're just not all white nazis yet putting out "miraculous" pictures gooseshtepping along to the bio eugenics institute to regulate all life by a syringe and scalpel
Plus, we only have 315 million compared to your 10 million and we don't sterilize foreigners like you do.
But we'll catch up!
(You can fool people that don't know better hans, but will they grind the blood to live in "beautiful, nonpersonal denial"? We'll see. About 250 million dumb people to get rid of first....it's not one ultra right wing party in total control here either)


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Those Yumppin Yimminies think about stuff sorta funny. lol We will pray for you Swede.


Yumpin yimminee! I didn't know you were nazi party?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

oddapple;245323we don't sterilize foreigners like you do.
[/QUOTE said:


> So anyhow... any plans on dropping by anytime soon?
> 
> (ofc we do not do anything like that)


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

oddapple said:


> Yumpin yimminee! I didn't know you were nazi party?


r
hehe, we are basicly turncoats, big nation, few people, long borders. If the nazis are powerful, we can be really good friends with them. But they are not, so we are not (at this point). 
We really dont like wars, because that means we are invaded since we dont invade other countries (anymore, sweden has been around for about 1 000 years and was for a while a really powerful force). Anyhow, back to off-topic topic. and fighting against an invader is honourble, but usually far from fun.

But we are not nazis, never have been. But they were our good friends up until around 1943.

Last time sweden was in a war was 1814, and we have passed down several good opportunities to participate in diffrent wars.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

We should. We sell almost as much arms as you do. Helping the world murder itself as fast as possible been good to us too! Between your right race birthing and our genotype plagues we could dust the rock off and have it all ~ someday, the dream of utter detachment but utopian society will be ours!


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

oddapple said:


> We should. We sell almost as much arms as you do. Helping the world murder itself as fast as possible been good to us too! Between your right race birthing and our genotype plagues we could dust the rock off and have it all ~ someday, the dream of utter detachment but utopian society will be ours!


I actually have no clue what you are talking about. Yes sweden makes and sells weapons, even to the us army. But not nearly in the numbers of what you do. The rest is really strange.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey Swede yall have got good knives too. I have a full set of Forschner Victornox.


----------

